# making street lights/lamp posts



## Johnsr40 (Nov 4, 2009)

I was wondering if anyone out there makes their own street light/lamp posts and how you do it. I should say I would like to place a workable light in it. Thanks!


----------



## mnp13 (Aug 22, 2013)

I'm working on them, when they're done I'll pose a picture.


----------



## FM Trainmaster (Nov 13, 2013)

Assuming you're talking modern metal pole street lamps, I'd think some 1/4" or 3/16" steel brake line, bent at a height of 6" - 8", would make an ideal street light pole. It's almost perfect scale, durable, cheap and plentiful (as are the benders required to bend it), and you could simply drill a stopped hole in your table to "plug" it into.


----------



## Johnsr40 (Nov 4, 2009)

Steel brake line. Never would have thought of that, but that is exactly the idea I am after. Ntot too expensive, and a project that is not too complicated. Thanks


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

I'd probably use brass tubing, very easy to work with, and plenty of strength for this job.


----------



## mnp13 (Aug 22, 2013)

I'm using copper water line.


----------



## FM Trainmaster (Nov 13, 2013)

I'd stick with steel brake line. It's easy to bend with a brake line bender, available at any Pep Boys, and I don't see many brass or copper street light posts in my neighborhood. I know you don't, John... I used to drive thru Souderton, daily.


----------



## mnp13 (Aug 22, 2013)

Copper patinas to dark brown. And I can solder it, bend it and find interesting fittings for it.


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

I assumed you'd be painting the tubing...


----------



## sjm9911 (Dec 20, 2012)

Post pictures if / when there done. And a instructional for me!


----------



## Patrick1544 (Apr 27, 2013)

How do you fashion the lamp shades?


----------



## Johnsr40 (Nov 4, 2009)

Good question Patrick. I was not sure if I was just going to bend it to a point and then have the light bulb partially sticking out or fashion some kind of shade fitting.


----------



## mnp13 (Aug 22, 2013)

I'm making shades out of fittings. I just need to get a big enough flare tool.


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

How about globe shades? You can buy small white plastic balls and just glue them to the top of the tube. The flare tool is a good idea, gives the plastic ball a place to sit.


----------



## Big Mike (Dec 2, 2011)

I made some for my street , but I copied from what Lionel made ,I used copper tubing ,cut a two inch long cut long ways on one end, then cut one off, made like a hood for the" grain of rice" bulb to hide under ,after bending and paint, they look as good as the factory ones. just my .2 cents ..............Mike


----------



## Johnsr40 (Nov 4, 2009)

Hi Big MIke, Are you able to post a pic?


----------



## Hutch (Dec 19, 2012)

Then cut what off?


----------



## Big Mike (Dec 2, 2011)

Ok ,sorry , after cutting the tubing in half, [parallel to the tubing] about an inch or two[your preference] ,cut off one side, or one of the half pieces, this makes the hood for the light, then I bend the tubing to form the post, sand and paint . I' am just gunna have to post a pic because I just can't splan it like I need to, but it is one of the easiest things I have made yet. ...................Mike


----------



## T-Man (May 16, 2008)

Here is my old thread on the subjectMaking LED Lamp Sockets - by _T-Man_


Here I used a LED push light and cut the lamp shade off.


Led Lamp Post thread


----------



## charlescriss (Dec 4, 2013)

boy that kooks great, what do you use for a light bulb? Also thanks for the picture. A picture is worth a thousand words.


----------



## Model Train Structures (Oct 10, 2013)

Patrick1544 said:


> How do you fashion the lamp shades?


I don't know if these will work with street light poles or not, but for those retro looking shades on buildings, I use suction cups that have the hooks on them. I remove the hooks and then bend (actually straighten) a 'C' cup holder hook for the wall base. The cup hook works great because one end has threads to screw into the building. The 2 pics below are on one of my scratch built G Scale buildings, but it works the same for O or any scale since the suction cups come in different sizes. I paint the cup and then glue a bead for the light bulb.

D.A.


----------



## mnp13 (Aug 22, 2013)

Great idea and nice building!!


----------



## Big Mike (Dec 2, 2011)

Model Train Structures said:


> I don't know if these will work with street light poles or not, but for those retro looking shades on buildings, I use suction cups that have the hooks on them. I remove the hooks and then bend (actually straighten) a 'C' cup holder hook for the wall base. The cup hook works great because one end has threads to screw into the building. The 2 pics below are on one of my scratch built G Scale buildings, but it works the same for O or any scale since the suction cups come in different sizes. I paint the cup and then glue a bead for the light bulb.
> 
> D.A.


That is a great idea, I have often wondered what I could use for a shade, now for the "c" cup thing, I don't know, cause every thing around here is double "D"s  .....Mike


----------



## Model Train Structures (Oct 10, 2013)

Thanks Michelle and Mike for your kind words. Mike--->LUCKY YOU!!! LOL 




Big Mike said:


> That is a great idea, I have often wondered what I could use for a shade, now for the "c" cup thing, I don't know, *cause every thing around here is double "D"s * .....Mike


----------



## sjm9911 (Dec 20, 2012)

Wow, great idea! And nice buildings. I have to try making some scratch built stuff! And after I fail buy It from you!


----------



## Model Train Structures (Oct 10, 2013)

sjm9911 said:


> Wow, great idea! And nice buildings. I have to try making some scratch built stuff! And after I fail buy It from you!


Thanks sjm; I'd be happy with the former or the later!  Let me know if I can be of any help with suggestions or whatever on your first scratch build.

D.A.


----------



## mnp13 (Aug 22, 2013)

THIS is what I want for my shades, but I can't find them locally to try them out.










I think it would look great.


----------



## T-Man (May 16, 2008)

charlescriss said:


> boy that kooks great, what do you use for a light bulb? Also thanks for the picture. A picture is worth a thousand words.


The item was a three LED dome light. I just separated the inserts and used telephone wire insulation with a coat hangar wire.

I have also used some toy wooden wheels for shades. Toy train wheels are best if they have the right curve to them. Some are very square.

For the above brass bell A flaring tool may work. The kind used for brake lines. You just need the right diameter pipe in brass or copper. The suction cup is a big surprise.:thumbsup:


----------



## mnp13 (Aug 22, 2013)

I just haven't found a 3/4 inch flare tool that I want to pay for yet.


----------

